# Review: Canon EOS M100 by TDP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2017)

```
<p>Bryan over at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of Canon’s latest entry level mirrorless camera, the EOS M100.</p>
<p><strong>From TDP:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>From an exciting brand-new features perspective, the Canon EOS M100 is going to turn few heads. However, the existing features packaged into this tiny camera combined with a very-attractive price will.</p>
<p>Among the most-attracted to the M100 will be those misled by promises of great image quality from their phones or simply those growing dissatisfied by the same. Once phone images are viewed on a full-sized monitor or otherwise used to create modestly large prints, most will likely be disappointed, discovering that the purported great image quality doesn’t meet their own definition. The large, high resolution APS-C format imaging sensor in the M100 will, especially in low light, far surpass the abilities of any mobile phone in existence. <a href="https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-M100.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>Canon has produced another winning mirrorless camera, now if we only had more lenses to choose from.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajm (Dec 5, 2017)

The Canon M100 is a great little camera. I consider it to be a mini Canon 80D, especially for video. I just did an initial video test with it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhDJuxfPP0w

More test coming soon...

Cheers....Alan


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 6, 2017)

I had a quick look at the review and it looks promising, though I am not sure it has the functionality that I need/want. Having said that - what a travel camera!


----------



## FrankLee (Dec 7, 2017)

Fully agree with the request for better or more lenses:
A full series of f/2 lenses would turn this cam into a much sought-after item:
15mm, 22mm, 32mm, 58mm, 105mm primes
plus 10-24mm f/4 zoom, 15-85mm f/4 zoom.

Knowing Canon, however, this will unfortunately never happen.

Just my twopence.


----------



## Woody (Dec 7, 2017)

I am still hoping for an EF-M 30mm f/1.4 lens from Canon.

Please, pretty pretty please...


----------



## I Simonius (Dec 8, 2017)

tats what's putting me off

I want QUALITY 50mm Prime. Doesn't have to be fast- just high IQ, and preferably small(ish)


----------



## Tangent (Dec 8, 2017)

The two EF-M lenses I would like to see most:

*1)* A moderate telephoto such as a 180 (or 200) 2.8 or 3.5 IS with great image quality. A 135mm would be OK.

*2)* A 10 or 12 mm 2 or 2.4, again with great image quality, and well coma-controlled as well. 15 would be OK.

Maximum aperture trades off against keeping it compact. I would be a happy hiker with an M6, a 22 f 2 and a moderate telephoto prime and a WA prime. I'd probably bring the kit zoom along but rarely use it.

I think those two primes are the missing pieces in the ef-M line at this point. Really the existing WA zoom is pretty good for the wide end, so for me the single biggest missing piece for ef-M lenses is a reasonably fast prime moderate telephoto with IS and crisp IQ.

The workaround is to use an ef adapter on an ef lens. But native ef-m would be better both for optimizing the image to the format and for compactness. For a fast prime longer than 200 the ef-M format yields less size advantage, so I think 135 f 3.5 ef-M IS would be pretty good. A 105 2.4 ef-M IS? Something like that.

That's my ef-M lens wish list sizzled down to a single top priority choice.


----------



## BasXcanon (Dec 8, 2017)

Guys, who is gonna find the logic in those supposed future lenses??

EFM 15mm F2 is what is already in the G1Xm3 even with IS!
EFM 30mm F2 is almost there with Meike EFM28mm F2.8
EFM 58mm will end like the Fuji 56mm or Nikon J 32mm F1.2, costing more than tripple of the EF 85mm F1.8
EFM 105mm Makro is already there with the Samyang EFM 100mm ED
EFM 10-24mm F4 is almost there with the EFM 11-22mm F5.6. Even the old EF 20-35mm on an 6D is compacter than the Fuji Xt2 with theirs.
EFM 15-85mm F4 is already covered in the G1Xm3
EFM telezoom, look at the EFM 300mm F6.3 samyang?? or snag an used 70-200mm F4 IS for under 500 on eBay.

People sometimes don't realize how much of their wishes is already there.......


----------



## Tangent (Dec 9, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> Guys, who is gonna find the logic in those supposed future lenses??
> ...
> People sometimes don't realize how much of their wishes is already there.......



You raise a good point. I searched on B&H for 

lens for Canon EF-M mount

and found more choices than I realized. Still need a Canon ef-m compact moderate telephoto IS prime though.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2017)

I'd love to see Sigma release their excellent DN primes in an EF-M mount. I've got the 30mm f/1.4, 60mm f/2.8, and the new 16mm f/1.4 in a Sony E Mount, and they would be lovely on the M system. The biggest challenge, I think, is that Canon don't do in camera profiles for third party lenses. That's one of my favorite things about Sony mirrorless.


----------



## slclick (Dec 9, 2017)

I'd like the Prime trinity completed. 22 is a good start.


----------

